# Can a neurologist prescribe me xanax?



## amichele15 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have been on and off Xanax for 5 years now. I've had chronic migraines since I was 15 and have realized that one of my triggers for a bad migraine is stress, anxiety and panic. I'm in between psychiatrists so will be out of my medication (Xanax 2mg two times a day) very soon. I don't see my new psych dr for another 3-4 weeks but have a neurologist appt in a couple days. Im scared to not have my medication and definitely dont want to go off cold turkey. If I explain all this to him and ask him, will he be able to and would he be okay with prescribing me my Xanax enough until I see my new psych dr?


----------



## amichele15 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes it's a new neurologist. That's also why I'm worried. If I was established I wouldn't feel so uneasy about this or about asking but I just don't want him/her to think I am hooked or just trying to get Xanax. I'm hoping they will do this even just once until I see my psychiatrist but I'm scared that they will say no and to just go to an er if I experience withdrawal. I'm not going to ask for it right off the bat but I'm going to explain it all and was just wondering if neurologists usually prescribe benzos or if they usually don't. It's pretty much my only hope because I can't go to a hospital for it and they'd probably just give me a few days worth anyways.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

can you have your psychiatric records faxed to the neurologist prior to the visit so that he knows what you have been and are taking, thus making it all more credible in his eyes?


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> can you have your psychiatric records faxed to the neurologist prior to the visit so that he knows what you have been and are taking, thus making it all more credible in his eyes?


That's what I was thinking. If he could get information from your old psychiatrist about your situation he might help you.

Or maybe you could call your old psychiatrist and see if he/she will write a prescription to help while you wait to see the new psych.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Any MD can prescribe Xanax.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Any MD can prescribe Xanax.


not all physicians are willing to do so, though, and that is what is the salient issue here.


----------

